# url umschreiben mit mode_rewrite



## Ador (16. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

ich möchte in der .htaccess gerne einige URLs umschreiben.
*Eine URL sieht z.B. so aus:*
http://www.domain.de/kategorie/seite.php?PHPSESSID=f86c47be7963df104890693336a93212&m_id=1
*Soll dann etwa so aussehen:*
http://www.domain.de/kategorie/meineSeite1
*oder:*
http://www.domain.de/kategorie/seite.php?PHPSESSID=f86c47be7963df104890693336a93212&m_id=2
http://www.domain.de/kategorie/meineSeite2
usw...

mfg


----------



## threadi (17. Oktober 2012)

Und wo ist die Frage? Hast Du Probleme mit deinem Entwurf dazu?


----------



## Ador (17. Oktober 2012)

Was ich bisher hatte hat ja nicht geklappt. 
Daher wollte ich gern ein Beispiel für oben haben, alles weitere kann ich mir dann selbst basteln denke ich.

z.B. für:
http://www.domain.de/kategorie/startseite.php?PHPSESSID=f86c47be7963df104890693336a93212
Dachte ich an etwas wie:
RewriteRule ^startseite\.php(.*) /startseite.php [NC]
Also ich möchte den Teil: "startseite.php?PHPSESSID=f86c47be7963df104890693336a93212" in "startseite.php" umwandeln. Dabei ist  "PHPSESSID=f86c47be7963df104890693336a93212" natürlich jedesmal eine andere Zahl (session id halt).


----------



## threadi (17. Oktober 2012)

Das was Du abschneiden willst ist der Query-String. Somit kann deine Frage mit diesem Beitrag hier beantwortet werden: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3457022/mod-rewrite-remove-query-string-from-url


----------



## Ador (17. Oktober 2012)

Damit komme ich leider auch nicht weiter.


----------



## ByeBye 242513 (18. Oktober 2012)

Schau mal bei den Seiten vorbei:



http://www.hp-profi.info/htaccess.php


----------



## Ador (19. Oktober 2012)

Viele Dank, der erste Link war ganz gut.

hab mir nun das folgende gebastelt:

```
#RewriteCond %{QUERY_STRING} PHPSESSID
#RewriteRule ^(.*)$ http://www.domain.de/$1? [L,R=301]
```
Das funktioniert soweit. Ein problem gibt es damit aber noch, es wird auch das: "?m_id=13" o.ä. entfernt, dadurch kann ich diese Seiten gar nicht mehr betreten.
Wie könnte ich das umgehen?


----------

